# Prayer Power Needed



## Jgrden (Aug 24, 2012)

Mary is in Loma Linda Hospital. We thought it was a gall bladder issue. We were waiting for September 1st when Medicare would be a available but did not make it. We cannot afford the $700.00 a month normal medical insurance. The doctors have not given me an accurate diagnosis yet, but it could be more serious than a gall bladder. By waiting we may have caused a much more serious issue. 

I ask that you pray for her relief of pain and for a easier diagnosis than what we are suspecting. To say more is premature, but I am on my way to the hospital this morning to find out more. I had to come home last night to take care of our dogs who had been left alone since 3:30 a.m. when the pain attack started. 

Please and thank you. 

John


----------



## hewunch (Aug 24, 2012)

We will be praying for you all.


----------



## skiprat (Aug 24, 2012)

John, you and Mary both have my very best wishes. Good Luck


----------



## Monty (Aug 24, 2012)

Will keep you both in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## CaptG (Aug 24, 2012)

You both are in our prayers.


----------



## alamocdc (Aug 24, 2012)

Done! For the both of you!


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 24, 2012)

Count me in John.

Harry


----------



## Paul in OKC (Aug 24, 2012)

Praying.


----------



## jd99 (Aug 24, 2012)

Prayers on their way.


----------



## Haynie (Aug 24, 2012)

On the way.  As a country we should be ashamed that good people such you and your wife should have to play health care russian roulette hoping and praying you can make it to the age of medicare so you can get the medical attention you needed a long time ago.  JMO


----------



## triw51 (Aug 24, 2012)

She is in my prayers as well as you my friend


----------



## renowb (Aug 24, 2012)

John, prayers on the way.


----------



## keithbyrd (Aug 24, 2012)

Praying for you and mary - God bless


----------



## OLDMAN5050 (Aug 24, 2012)

Mary is in our prayers


----------



## redbulldog (Aug 24, 2012)

Praying fo both of you.


----------



## hunter-27 (Aug 24, 2012)

you both are in my thoughts and prayers


----------



## jscola (Aug 24, 2012)

prayers are with you & wife


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 24, 2012)

John, she and you will be in my prayers.


----------



## Old Lar (Aug 24, 2012)

Thoughts and prayers for you and your wife!


----------



## Wright (Aug 24, 2012)

John, we will be praying for you, wife and family. We pray that is nothing serious.


----------



## David M (Aug 24, 2012)

prayers for you and your wife
David


----------



## papaturner (Aug 24, 2012)

My prayers are with you both.


----------



## Joe Burns (Aug 24, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are with both you and your wife.  Hopefully it is something minor.  

Joe


----------



## carpblaster (Aug 24, 2012)

Prayers for your wife and yourself, and the hands that are taking care of your wife, May all be well,and some how the insurance will come in some way
Rodney


----------



## PR_Princess (Aug 24, 2012)

John, you and Mary will both be in my thoughts and prayers. Hopefully it will turn out to be something minor.


----------



## boxerman (Aug 24, 2012)

Prayers your way.


----------



## Jim Smith (Aug 24, 2012)

Please know that you and your wife will be in my prayers.

God bless.

Jim Smith


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 24, 2012)

Just got home. They think a gall stone broke loose and traveled to the pancreas and blocked the drain duct. The "sludge" and "stone" caused the pancreas to back up and is now infected. Her lungs started to fill, oxygen level was 82, pulse 122, temp. 106 and they moved her into intensive care to balance her out for the procedure to open the duct in the pancreas. They want to removed the gall bladder but cannot until she is stabilized. So the plan is to stabelize, open the pancreas duct, recover, take out the gall bladder. 

There were a couple close calls this afternoon regarding breathing. 

I think your prayers have helped me get a clearer answer and hope for recovery. 

*You people stepped in when I needed you and am internally grateful.* I will post tomorrow night to let you know what is happening.


----------



## corian king (Aug 24, 2012)

Our thoughts and prayers are with you both!


----------



## ctubbs (Aug 24, 2012)

God bless you both and care for you in this time of stress.
Charles


----------



## redbulldog (Aug 24, 2012)

Continuing to pray for both of you and for the Doctors to make the right decisions.


----------



## nava1uni (Aug 25, 2012)

Best wishes for you and Mary.


----------



## Akula (Aug 25, 2012)

Prayers on their way


----------



## joefyffe (Aug 25, 2012)

But a good opinion, at that!




Haynie said:


> On the way. As a country we should be ashamed that good people such you and your wife should have to play health care russian roulette hoping and praying you can make it to the age of medicare so you can get the medical attention you needed a long time ago. JMO


----------



## Jim Burr (Aug 25, 2012)

Just sent it John!


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 25, 2012)

joefyffe said:


> But a good opinion, at that!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



You are right. Something is wrong. I know where I want to point my finger but it is in two areas. Something is wrong and it is not going to be put right or get any better. We have lived in fear for five years now and just eight days away, the fear raises its ugly head. We are devastated. I would love to take my case before congress. I will, instead, be writing our local legislators. 

My wife could, and still may, die because of this crazy national medical coverage. It is not right, it is not fair. We worked all our lives and paid into the system to get cheated at the last minute. 

Sheesh.


----------



## Woodlvr (Aug 25, 2012)

Our prayers and positive thoughts are sent to you and Mary.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 25, 2012)

Mary is still in intensive care with a nurse five feet away from her bed. They took a bllod sample for a culture to see if there is an infection. The issue is that it takes seventy-two hours to see the results. In the meanwhile, she is in pain. 
Continue the prayer power, please. 

John


----------



## redbulldog (Aug 25, 2012)

John just read the update for Mary, I am going to prayer now for this whole situation.
We know the Healer and I can tell you for sure that he loves Mary and has things under control, I do not know the outcome, however my Jesus does.


----------



## keithbyrd (Aug 25, 2012)

Continuing to pray for you and Mary - Trust isn't in the government but in the Creator - we are praying for you.


----------



## AKPenTurner (Aug 26, 2012)

Praying for Mary and yourself.
May everything work out the best way possible.


----------



## Scott (Aug 26, 2012)

My heart goes out to you and Mary!

Scott.


----------



## rbruce2u (Aug 26, 2012)

Prayers on the way to both of you.


----------



## John Den (Aug 26, 2012)

You and your wife are in my prayers.
Kindest regards,
John


----------



## Old Lar (Aug 26, 2012)

We are praying for the best outcome.


----------



## billspenfactory (Aug 26, 2012)

add another prayer to the list


----------



## Jjartwood (Aug 26, 2012)

count me in for a special  prayer in the am and at bedtime
Be Blessed


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 26, 2012)

Jjartwood said:


> count me in for a special  prayer in the am and at bedtime
> Be Blessed


thank you. 
I will meet you there.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 26, 2012)

redbulldog said:


> John just read the update for Mary, I am going to prayer now for this whole situation.
> We know the Healer and I can tell you for sure that he loves Mary and has things under control, I do not know the outcome, however my Jesus does.



The Lord could not have a better Christian. I think we might be okay but if not, He will be there with open arms for this woman.


----------



## Haynie (Aug 26, 2012)

At least they know what is happening and there is a plan.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 26, 2012)

I left Mary this afternoon after a event regarding pain. She was allowed to have jello and broth today, along with chipped ice. Tomorrow the lab results on the blood culture should be available. It will tell the doctors what they can do. 
Thank all of you for your support and concern. Your conversations are welcome and help me deal with the evenings by responding.


----------



## redbulldog (Aug 26, 2012)

Thanks for this update John, I will be praying especially for tomorrow.
Red Sibley


----------



## Tom T (Aug 26, 2012)

I am praying for you and Mary.  
Thank you for asking us to.


----------



## 76winger (Aug 26, 2012)

Prayers sent. Stay strong and you'll get through this.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 26, 2012)

redbulldog said:


> Thanks for this update John, I will be praying especially for tomorrow.
> Red Sibley



I am gearing up for a long day. My brother is coming over to the house to relieve the dogs and feed them. I found that their cafeteria, although heart healthy, is wallet heavy as well, so I am taking food and water and a couple of candy bars.


----------



## jedgerton (Aug 26, 2012)

John,

I'll be praying for your wife, you and your family and all of those involved in her health care.  Stay strong.

John Edgerton


----------



## redbulldog (Aug 28, 2012)

John;
Is there an update?
I am still praying!


----------



## jd99 (Aug 28, 2012)

John still praying on this end, I wish I had time to come and help you out, but I'm still workin the full time job for a couple more years.

Let us know if we can do anything.

Danny & Suz..


----------



## Lenny (Aug 28, 2012)

John, I just saw this thread. Know that you and your wife are in my thoughts and prayers!


----------



## Wright (Aug 28, 2012)

John, we are still praying. Please keep us updated if possible.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 28, 2012)

This morning I went into the room and Mary pulled her mask down and said "you aren't leaving without me". She showed some spunk. Then the nurse said she was maintaining her oxygen level without her mask for the most of the night. When the nurse asked her basic questions she had trouble answering, but I think it was sleepiness and drugs. It looks hopeful. Tomorrow should show more improvement, DUE TO YOUR PRAYERS.  They say one more day in ICU to prevent coming back and then to nursing area. Then we need to know when this dang gall bladder can be removed.


----------



## redbulldog (Aug 28, 2012)

I will continue to pray for Mary, you and the medical staff. As I said before God is in control and He loves Mary and He loves you. The report today sounds better to me, so I will await the next update.


----------



## Tom T (Aug 28, 2012)

John,
So it is the Gall bladder.  That is an answer to prayer.  We are still praying for you and Mary.  Glad she is feeling better.
Thank you for the up date.


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 28, 2012)

Glad she is showing some improvement. She and you will remain in my prayers.


----------



## jaeger (Aug 30, 2012)

Still hoping and praying for some good news John !!!


----------



## Haynie (Aug 30, 2012)

So far so good.  Always good to see some spunk.  I bet it was the drugs making her forget.  With my pain med and nerve med for my back I blank out mid sentence.  My students get a big kick out of it and I get really frustrated.


----------



## Jgrden (Aug 31, 2012)

Today was a good day. She has been transferred out of ICU. Yesterday was an improvement. Today we went for a walker walk. She has a lung compressor unit to build back her breathing muscles. Mary may be released tomorrow. After a week or two of convalescing at home we go back and have that danged gall bladder removed. 

So see !!!!   Your prayers do work.   Thank you.


----------



## redbulldog (Aug 31, 2012)

Still Praying John. Mary is not home with you yet, and then she will still need some prayers and I have been where you are right now, the care giver, so my prayers are for both of you and the medical persons.


----------



## Tom T (Aug 31, 2012)

Glad to here the good news.  We will keep praying


----------



## triw51 (Aug 31, 2012)

Jgrden said:


> Today was a good day. She has been transferred out of ICU. Yesterday was an improvement. Today we went for a walker walk. She has a lung compressor unit to build back her breathing muscles. Mary may be released tomorrow. After a week or two of convalescing at home we go back and have that danged gall bladder removed.
> 
> So see !!!! Your prayers do work. Thank you.


 

We serve a God who answers prayers and I am so glad for the positive update.  If I can do ANYTHING please let me know.  I will continue to pray.  God bless Williamj


----------



## seamus7227 (Aug 31, 2012)

Prayers sent

Sent from my Epic using Forum Runner


----------



## Jim15 (Aug 31, 2012)

Hope she gets to come home tomorrow. She is still in my prayers.


----------



## plano_harry (Aug 31, 2012)

John thanks for the updates.  I am thankful this is something that can be routinely taken care and Loma Linda is certainly one of the top hospitals.  Will continue keep Mary in my prayers.

Harry


----------



## PenMan1 (Sep 1, 2012)

John:
I don't know how I missed this earlier! You and Mary will be in our thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Bowl Slinger (Sep 1, 2012)

You and your family will be in our prayers.


----------



## Glen Schumann (Sep 1, 2012)

Haven't been here much for a while; prayers sent for continued improvement and strength.  Good luck.


----------



## Mossy (Sep 1, 2012)

In our thoughts


----------



## Lenny (Sep 1, 2012)

My Dad had his gall bladder removed under an emergency condition. He had been blaming the symptoms on other things, (different medications they were trying after his first stroke), ... He could not believe how much better he felt once it was removed! 
I hope Mary has a similar experience.
You both remain in my thoughts!


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 1, 2012)

Lenny said:


> My Dad had his gall bladder removed under an emergency condition. He had been blaming the symptoms on other things, (different medications they were trying after his first stroke), ... He could not believe how much better he felt once it was removed!
> I hope Mary has a similar experience.
> You both remain in my thoughts!


Thank you,Lenny. I still owe you for a favor you did for me. 
John


----------



## Jgrden (Sep 1, 2012)

Mary is home this afternoon. I think she wrote the discharge orders herself. She called while I was making sandwiches and said she was ready - right now!  T dropped everyting, rushed down the hill to Loma Linda, parked in the twenty-five minute zone, rushed up to her room to find that SHE was ready to come home, but the hospital was not. She was in her gown with the I.V.s hanging out of her arm.  Sheesh !!!  But we got it all taken care of. Mary goes back in for gall bladder surgery next week. THANK YOU FOR YOUR PRAYERS !!! Obviously they worked. :biggrin::biggrin::biggrin:


----------



## Jim15 (Sep 1, 2012)

Great news. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## Tom T (Sep 1, 2012)

Wonderful news, We are still praying


----------



## gbpens (Sep 1, 2012)

My prayers are with you and your wife, John. Gall bladder issues don't just go away. It's a shame that the Affordable Care Act known as Obama Care had to be phased in gradually. Keep the faith, things will work out.


----------



## Lenny (Sep 1, 2012)

Jgrden said:


> Thank you,Lenny. I still owe you for a favor you did for me.
> John



No, you don't owe me anything. Friends help friends!


----------



## AKPenTurner (Sep 2, 2012)

Awesome to hear that! Hope the surgery goes well.


----------



## triw51 (Sep 2, 2012)

John I am so happy to hear the good news.  I can relate to writing ones own release papers I almost did but the Dr. saw how much I wanted to go home he relented.  Am so glad you are blessed to have your wife home.  I think I have something in my eye I better sign off now


----------



## redbulldog (Sep 2, 2012)

Praise the Lord!!


----------



## Old Lar (Sep 2, 2012)

Great news, glad to hear she is home.  Best of luck with the surgerynext week!


----------

